# Meteor change terms and conditions?



## censuspro (16 May 2011)

Got a text message from meteor that they are chaning their roaming charges from 18 May. Does this constitute a change of terms and conditions? When I click on the link [broken link removed] it says page can´t be found. Also, [broken link removed]


----------



## 26cb (17 May 2011)

I think your T&C's change after you send the text to opt in to the scheme.


----------

